# Serum Anti Trouble Ampoule có tốt không?



## NguyenThu93 (31/1/21)

Mọi người ơi, giúp mình với, dạo này tết đến tiệc tùng tất niên nhiều quá, việc ăn nhiều đồ nóng dầu mỡ làm cho da mình nổi mụn nhiều kinh khủng, mình có tìm hiểu trên mạng thấy serum đặc trị mụn Anti Trouble Ampoule có tác dụng nhanh và hiệu quả trong vòng vài ngày, cho mình hỏi sản phẩm có thực sự chất lượng như lời đồn ko ạ? Ai đã từng dùng chia sẻ giúp em với ạ


----------



## NguyenAnhTuyet92 (5/2/21)

Mình cũng từng dùng rồi, do có nồng độ Acid salicylic cao lên đến 2% nên đặc trị mụn rất hiệu quả nha, đặc biệt là ngừa mụn tái đi tái lại nữa


----------



## TranThiLoan96 (5/2/21)

Bạn có thể đăng kí tư vấn và mua hàng ở https://dieutrimunviem.com , đây là web chính của nhà phân phối nên yên tâm không mua phải hàng giả nha
Chúc bạn sớm có làn da khỏe mạnh


----------



## NguyenThu93 (17/2/21)

cảm ơn mọi người đã chia sẻ ạ


----------

